# Good Show, I Enjoyed It!



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Well, I have to say that it was great fun being a small part of Waxstock for the second year running - it was a very enjoyable day, great to catch up with old faces and meet new faces and share a bit of my old enthusiasm for detailing - guess some things never die, they just need brought back to the surface!

Hell, I even bought some products - first detailing purchases of the year! Some good old Megs #16 as my tub is nearly empty, some Last Touch which remains my favourite all round QD, Dr Leather for keeping the cream leather in the Volvo looking good (and it worked well on it when I got it home, the car now transports my four legged friend around  ), and some Zaino Z8 as I use that on my Subaru after every wash these days as I really like it and I found a half full bottle when I was moving my detailing gear so have topped that up too!

Kept my own car well hidden from arrive and shine etc... the old girl is now wearing her 170k miles! Plus a few hundred flies stuck to the front of it made it look worse! Still, great the see the old Volvo still happily did a 1000+ miles weekend without missing a beat  

A great show, and I am looking forward to next year :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Good to share a stand with you for most of the day Dave! Glad you got back OK!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Good to say Hi again Dave all be it a short Hello so busy speaking to people 

Hope you had a good trip home


----------

